# Temporary foreign worker pilot in Canada expanded to include more occupations



## orla1

If one gets a job offer for one of the in demand occupations (carpentry), what is the next step to apply for temporary work visaresidency visa under this pilot scheme? Is the aplpication fast-tracked in any way due to such labour shortages? Any advice greatly appreciated. Orla


----------



## orla1

Also how likely would it be to apply for and be granted permanent residency during the time working as TFW. Many Thanks!


----------



## NewfieInAlberta

If the lazy students in Quebec decided to work temporarily in Alberta rather than sit around protesting their province's tuition fees increases (already the lowest tuition in the nation) they might have money to go to school. But it is easier to sit around and protest while playing on your IPAD and drinking $5 ice-caps from Starbucks waiting for the bars to open. No sympathy for Quebec students here.


----------

